# Torque specs for brake calipers



## gsmiley007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi

I don't know how to read the service manual for the torque specs for the front and rear caliper bolts and carriage.



https://my4dsc-ic1urvd0hbui0649mdwc.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Factory%20Service%20Manuals%20(FSM)/2006/BR%20-%20BRAKE%20SYSTEM.pdf



I want to change the rotors as well, so i wanted to know what the torque specs were for the Torque member bolts and Sliding pins

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to the picture of the exploded view front disk brake. When the *little wrench icon* is shown as "*white*", then the SAE torque spec is in FT-LBS; when it's "*black*", it's in IN-LBS; the other specs are in metric. Take for example the little wrench icon in #4 shows the torque settings as follows: 22-31 N·m (2.3-3.1 kg-m, 17-22 ft-lb). Another example is the air bleeder valve : 8 N·m (0.8 kg-m, 69 in-lb).


----------



## gsmiley007 (Sep 15, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Go to the picture of the exploded view front disk brake. When the *little wrench icon* is shown as "*white*", then the SAE torque spec is in FT-LBS; when it's "*black*", it's in IN-LBS; the other specs are in metric. Take for example the little wrench icon in #4 shows the torque settings as follows: 22-31 N·m (2.3-3.1 kg-m, 17-22 ft-lb). Another example is the air bleeder valve : 8 N·m (0.8 kg-m, 69 in-lb).


thank you


----------

